# My beautiful babies!



## spirited_Away (Oct 23, 2008)

This is Itsy the first couple of months of having her. 








My babies having cuddles 








Bitsy coming out for a nose








Digger and Dee at 6 weeks old. 








Digger








Dee, she's very cheeky, loves to play








Bitsy is more of the cuddly rat, she loves her cuddles ;D








Itsy and Digger








Isty having a drink 








Ruby the female that i rescued and a proud mommy 








Her babbies a few weeks old

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









The only picture i have of little sponge, the female i kept from Ruby's litter. She's very timid and hard to take a decent photo of!


----------



## mrstwinker (Oct 3, 2008)

Very cute!


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

Awesome pictures! Cute ratties. ;D

That's a pretty spiffy looking water bottle, what kind is it?


----------



## cymru_am_byth! (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey I have the exact same cage! It's an absolute beast ;-)

The water bottle's a Ferplast. It comes with the cage.


----------



## Dexy (Aug 11, 2008)

I'd forgotten how cute a baby rat-pile is x


----------



## spirited_Away (Oct 23, 2008)

Yeah the water bottle came with the cage, wernt fussed on using it at first. But my rats get on great with it. 
;D


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

Ha, interesting. That's cool.


----------

